# Cars cars and cars!



## Clusters (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey there,

Hoping that you guys can help.

My folks are moving to Spain in August and I am trying to sort out as much stuff as possible for them to make the transition smooth and painless.

In your expert opinions, is it best to source a left hand drive car here in the UK (second hand) and drive it over to Spain or to buy there?? We are already driving a van down with their stuff, so it would be simple to do.

Also, running costs and maintenance (MOT and tax, parts etc) - any suggestions for which cars are best. I have currently said that a Mercedes A-Class would be good as my Dad's knees are bad so it's a higher position for getting in and out, but I don't want them getting something that's going to eat up their savings when they are there.??

Any advice is most welcome,

Cheers in advance

Clusters


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Firstly, if you haven't owned the car personally for 6 months then you will be liable to import registration fees when you get over here. As a Spanish resident you are not legally able to drive a UK plated car and will have to get it matriculated.

You mentioned a van ....... RHD vans cannot be matriculated over here ..... dont bring it as you wont be able to drive it as a resident.

Road tax is done on car power here, I pay €100 for a 2 liter car, but smaller motors are lower, and also it varies area to area as it is locally charged and controlled.

Spanish second hand cars are more expensive than the UK .... you need to weigh up the pros and cons but dont bring a RHD car here for them to drive as it will be difficult for them in their elder years.



Clusters said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Hoping that you guys can help.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd buy one here - find something built here too - parts oddly are often cheaper than in the UK - and if it's something that's common here - MUCH CHEAPER. 

I've moved vehicles across borders often - and unless the car owes you money or it's a cherished thing it's seldom worth the hassle.

As indicated TAX here depends on the local town hall - some are VERY cheap as they want to get hire companies to register all cars with them. I pay about €60 for a 2.0 Litre - and €70 for the Discovery. 

Also if you bring a car you've had more than 6 months MAKE SURE you have a VAT receipt or you'll get hit again. 

What cars? - look at what taxi drivers use. 

Here - I'd go for Citroen C3 rather than an A class. And a DIESEL.


----------



## Boadicea (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a C4 diesel and would recommend it - keep it under a 1.6 to lower the yearly tax.

I wouldn't bother bringing a UK over and changing its plates - the moment it's here it will loose value and become amost unsaleable, as no-one wants to drive a RHD here. Plus insurance can be pain, as can some repairs. Get a Spanish car, definitely


----------

